# estrangeirismos



## Denis555

Oi pessoal,


Essa é a maneira fácil, mas carece de criatividade. Eu particularmente gosto de ver uma língua criativa, usando termos dentro do seu domínio lingüístico. Nesse sentido, acho que ao português brasileiro lhe falta auto-estima lingüística. Mas parece ser um problema de as pessoas não enxergarem a própria língua como a sua língua, acontece tanto no espanhol da América Latina como no inglês americano. No entanto, devo dizer que a língua latina mais influenciada pelo inglês (americano) hoje em dia não é o português brasileiro mas o italiano!

No campo recente da informática, utilizamos tantas palavras do inglês, como "mouse"(=rato, em Portugal), "site"(sítio, em Portugal), link (=ligação, em Portugal), "download", etc eu preferiria ver essas palavras abrasileiradas, como já fizemos antes:
Coquetel - Cocktail
Clube - Club
Jipe - Jeep
Uísque - Whiskey
Estoque - Stock
Ringue - Ring
Contêiner - Container

Umas "novas" propostas por mim! 
Imeio - E-mail
Saite - Site

Ou como fizemos com o francês:
Abajur - Abat-jour
Alô - Allô
Bebê - Bébé
Batom - Bâton
Carnê - Carnet
Chofer - Chauffeur
Complô - Complot
Chassi - Chassis
Colantes - Colants
Edredão - Édredon
Garçom - Garçon
Guichê - Guichet
Metrô - Metro
Maiô - Maillot
Mantô - Manteau
Robô - Robot (originalmente vem do tcheco!)
Tricô - Tricot
Sutiã - Soutien
Gagá - Gaga (tipo, velhinho gagá, caduco)

Perguntaria aos portugueses aqui presentes se essas palavras em Portugal são usadas com a escrita francesa. 
No entanto:
Ecrã - Écran (=Tela, em Portugal) No Brasil, pelo menos aqui fomos buscar nossa "tela" do latim!

Um artigo interessante sobre a problemática da tradução aqui em PDF ou aqui em HTML.

Pra finalizar, quando temos que fazer uma tradução de algo que ainda não existe, em primeiro lugar acho que deveríamos ver alguma coisa que possar se encaixar no contexto, depois fazer uma tradução literal, tipo, rato [em Portugal] (=mouse, na _inf._), depois tentar adaptar a escrita, tipo, "to zip" na _inf._(=zipar) e como último recurso deixar como está na grafia original, ex. Best-seller, download ou AIDS (aqui com a pronúncia já adaptada, em Portugal, Sida). Outro exemplo: Me lembro quando lia num livro meu de biologia tempos atrás ADN, hoje, todo mundo fala DNA (do inglês, mas com a pronúncia adaptada)


Um abraço a todos!


----------



## spielenschach

Em Português usamos
Alô 
Bébé [bÈbÈ]
Batom e Bâton
Carné[È] e Carnet
motorista e Chauffeur
Complô e Complot
Chassi 
calças justas e Collants
Edredão e Édredon
Garção, garçom e Garçon
Guichê, guiché [È] e Guichet
Metrô e Metro
Maiô e Maillot
Manto
Robô e Robot 
Tricô e Tricot
Sutiã e Soutien
Gagá


----------



## Pedrovski

spielenschach said:


> Em Português usamos
> Alô
> Garção, garçom e Garçon
> Metrô




Spielenschach, tens a certeza que se usa esses termos em Portugal????
Nunca ouvi ninguém chamar um empregado de mesa pelo termo "garçom" (palavra que só conheço aliás, pela minha leitura há bastante tempo dos gibis da turma da Mônica).


----------



## MOC

Já ouvi garçom, embora ache incomum por aqui. Entre essas as que nunca ouvi em portugal foram carné/carnet, e Alô.


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> Já ouvi garçom, embora ache incomum por aqui. Entre essas as que nunca ouvi em portugal foram carné/carnet, e Alô.


 
Olá,
a palavra "Alô" é usada em certos "círculos" em Portugal, apesar de não ser de forma alguma frequente. E pra quem possa pensar que é uma influência do Brasil, desengane-se, pois há muito que esta palavra se encontra atestada no lusitaníssimo dicionário da Porto Editora.

Cumprimentos


----------



## olivinha

Eu tenho alguns que me perseguem. Se os traduzo, depende do cliente.
Performance
Status
Feedback
Briefing
Debriefing

O


----------



## spielenschach

Pedrovski said:


> Spielenschach, tens a certeza que se usa esses termos em Portugal????
> Nunca ouvi ninguém chamar um empregado de mesa pelo termo "garçom" (palavra que só conheço aliás, pela minha leitura há bastante tempo dos gibis da turma da Mônica).


...
Garção, garçom e Garçon - Estas palavras são em português correcto. No entanto, vulgarmente são pouco usadas. Pessoalmente até nunca ouvi. Apenas o mais usual é "Sr. Empregado", por exemplo:
- Sr. empregado, traga - me a conta, por favor."
Vg. dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa.

Mais,
as palavras da Olivinha:
Performance = desempenho.
Status = posição social hierárquica.
Feedback = retorno; retroalimentação.
Briefing = brifingue (reunião de trabalho em que se transmitem as informações e as instruções necessárias à realização de determinada tarefa)
Debriefing - [(interrogatório;testemunho;relatório (oral)] - esta o dicionário ainda não assimilou.


Saúde!


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Eu tenho alguns que me perseguem. Se os traduzo, depende do cliente.
> Performance
> Status
> Feedback
> Briefing
> Debriefing
> 
> O



Performance e Feedback são duas palavras que tenho de usar regularmente no trabalho. Performance às vezes fica performance outras vezes passa a desempenho. Feedback mantém-se sempre feedback.


----------



## edupa

A discussão sobre o tal do estrangeirismo invariavelmente mexe com paixões e, por isso, gera um debate acalorado, mas muitas vezes com discursos linguisticamente equivocados, em meu singelo ponto de vista.
 
Não tem sido diferente neste fórum. Noto duas idéias centrais acerca do estrangeirismo:
 
A primeira noção é que os ditos estrangeirismos seriam elementos alienígenas à língua que dele faz uso. Eles estariam num patamar inferior de legitimidade em relação às palavras consideradas puras dentro de um sistema lingüístico. Eles não pertenceriam ali e, por isso, deveriam ser evitados a todo custo – ou, idealmente, eliminados. 
 
Esta noção geralmente contraria a própria natureza das línguas, que vivem, entre outras coisas, de *empréstimos*. O léxico de uma língua é a área mais aberta (vulnerável, diriam os puristas) à troca com outras línguas. Principalmente os substantivos deste léxico, as palavras que denotam coisas. É ali onde mais verificamos o inevitável contato com outras culturas e outras línguas. É normal que se use _dinero_ na gíria da Califórnia, assim como se usa _job_ no jargão publicitário brasileiro. É um fenômeno cultural refletido na língua. Uma língua sem empréstimos é uma língua morta.

Ainda dentro desta noção de estrangeirismo como elemento alienígena, preconiza-se também a idéia de que alguns estrangeirismos são mais legítimos do que outros. Então _abajur_ seria mais legítimo do que _home banking_. Mas será? O que me garante que uma palavra vista como estrangeira seja mais legítima do que outra vista igualmente como estrangeira?
 
A segunda noção é a de que existe uma língua portuguesa pura. Veja o que alegou jazyk em um post no thread ‘bestseller’: “Se estou falando português, limito-me a falar português; se é em inglês, é inglês, etc.”
 
Daí pergunto: qual linha delimita alguém estar falando somente e apenas em português? Quando o português, uma língua nascida entre invasões, uma língua levada aos cinco continentes também através de invasões, (língua “Invasora e Invadida”) – quando o português deixa de ser puro, ou quando o português é puro? 
 
Daí o fato de eu ficar cético quanto à maioria das críticas contra o estrangeirismo.
 
Só meu pitaco neste tema tão apaixonante.

Abraços!


----------



## Odinh

Eu simplesmente acho que não se deve usar um estrangeirismo quando existe uma palavra em português de idêntico significado.


----------



## Alandria

Sou contra apenas os estrangeirismos com palavras que usávamos em português com as mesmas acepções. 

É uma vergonha ver "off 25%" quando já tínhamos "desconto" e usávamos assim.


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Sou contra apenas os estrangeirismos com palavras que usávamos em português com as mesmas acepções.
> 
> É uma vergonha ver "off 25%" quando já tínhamos "desconto" e usávamos assim.


 
Boas,
Eu também acho que alguns _empréstimos_ fazem mais sentido do que outros. Vejamos, por exemplo, a palavra *contêiner* ou *container* - não compreendo qual a vantagem de a usar se existe uma palavra em português que significa exactamente o mesmo, isto é, *contentor. *E reparem que a palavra em português tem o mesmo número de letras que as outras duas. Nem aí há vantagem.


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> É uma vergonha ver "25% off"


 
Eu não chego a ter opiniões apaixonadas a respeito de estrangeirismos, e até acho positivo adotar palavras e termos que acrescentam alguma coisa nova, mas, sem dúvida, um lojista achar que escrever na vitrine "sale" em vez de "promoção", "25% off" em vez de "25% de desconto" ou "opening" em vez de "inauguração" vai fazer sua loja parecer mais importante é uma macaquice. Eu não fico revoltado, resmungando, apenas acho uma cafonice, do mesmo jeito que eu acho estúpido quando ouço alguém dizer que precisa reunir a equipe para fazer um "brainstorming" ( este eu realmente odeio ). Também não gosto daquela rabugice de quem fica tentando achar uma versão vernácula para tudo o que aparece, por mais esquisita que seja. No caso do banco onde eu trabalho, que já há algum tempo substituiu todas as expressões estrangeiras por expressões em português, _personal banking_ virou auto-atendimento, _call centre_ virou central de atendimento...muito mais simples, elegante e acessível. Como tudo, é só uma questão de bom senso. 

macunaíma


----------



## cescato

Para e-mail temos no Brasil: correspondência eletrônica. Eu acho que soa ótimo.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Sou contra apenas os estrangeirismos com palavras que usávamos em português com as mesmas acepções.
> 
> É uma vergonha ver "off 25%" quando já tínhamos "desconto" e usávamos assim.


 

Não tenho também certeza se empréstimos que substituem palavras que ja existiam com a mesma acepção são menos legitimos.

O que dizer de "back-up" (de segurança/de precaução), "check-up" (exame/revisão -- este ultimo existe em paralelo), 'deletar' (apagar)?

Está claro que existiam outras palavras com o mesmo sentido, o que não impede de minha mãe dizer que meu pai foi fazer um "check-up", e não um exame completo. Check-up, então, seria menos ou mais legítimo?

Uma das forças motrizes da língua é a moda. Ou o modismo. Isso sempre existiu e faz com que novas palavras surjam, algumas das quais permanecem, outras desaparecem.

Quem se lembra do _rouge_ que as meninas usavam, e que virou _blush_? Quem diria que no futebol (football), o que era _corner_ virou escanteio? De modo que o modismo vem e vai...

Outra coisa importante eu acho é o fato de a língua ser usada para demarcar, de modo simbólico, diferenças sociais. O fato de as lojas de roupa ostentarem em suas vitrines as palavras OFF e SALES significa que ali circulam pessoas que vêem nas palavras inglesas algo que as aproximam de um ideal de sociedade -- nominalmente os Estados Unidos e a Europa. Isso reflete a crise de identidade da classe média alta (e da classe média), que procura no que vem de fora algo que disassocie seus integrates de uma classe média baixa ou dos pobres que compõem a esmagadora maioria do Brasil e de que quem estes integrantes têm horror.

E o caso dos bancos, bem lembrado pelo Macu. Alguns anos atrás, a Caixa Econômica Federal também substituiu termos em inglês em sua comunicação com o cliente. O que antes era _Internet Banking_ passou a ser Internet da Caixa. O _Federal Card_ transformou-se em Cartão da Caixa.

Em São Paulo o nosso "querido" prefeito Gilberto Kassab (who?), em quem ninguem votou, baixou norma proibindo as lojas de usarem OFF e SALES. E lá estava ele na Oscar Freire (rua de São Paulo que concentra as maiores grifes da moda internacional), fazendo seu show, garantindo que a lei fosse obedecida, tudo devidamente documentado nas páginas de jornal e no noticiário televisivo (afinal, isso daria um ótimo Ibope pra ele).

Ninguém em sã consciência seria contra uma lei que defende a nossa língua portuguesa. Mas dai eu pergunto: será que agora as lojas da Oscar Freire, com as palavras DESCONTO e PROMOÇÃO, vão se comunicar com os brasileiros que por ali passam? Será que o tiozinho que varre a rua agora sim vai poder ler a placa e decidir se quer comprar uma calça jeans que na PROMOÇÃO custa R$ 1.500,00?

Será que o serviço de Caixa pela Internet agora vai poder atender melhor seus clientes? Qual a sensação que fica de se usar o auto-antendimento em vez do _personal banking_ -- de um serviço melhor porque em português? 

Ou seria mais orgulho de se usar o protuguês?

Daí entra a outra questão, eu acho.

O fato de eu substituir SALES por PROMOÇÃO ou PERSONAL BANKING por AUTO-ATENDIMENTO também serve pra demarcar um outro território. O da língua do poder.

Com o aparecimento de um elemento alienígena (o estrangeirismo) como ameaça comum a um território que não é igual linguisticamente e muito menos socialmente, apagam-se as diferenças a os grupos internos envidam esforços para defender a tal língua-mãe. Dissimulam-se as identidades da classe dos brasileiros desiguais que falam diferente e marcam suas diferentes identidades justamente pelo jeito que falam.

É como numa partida de futebol internacional, todos são brasileiros, todos iguais, desde os patriotas que comem no MacDonald's e aprendem com o Pasquale que 'mim não pode fazer nada', até os que quase não comem -- muito menos lêem e escrevem -- a língua do poder.

Os empréstimos são indispensáveis? Não, em sua maior parte. Desejados? Sim, pois ninguém toma emprestado o que não quer.

Também acho muitos estrangeirismos de mal gosto e exagerados. Mas querer bani-los, como é o caso do prefeito Kassab, também é demais. No mínimo uma afronta à liberdade de expressão.

Ademais, será que com a proibição da palavras OFF e SALES agora a classe média alta vai tomar amor pela pátria e por sua língua? ACho pouco provável. É como dar aspirina pra um doente de câncer na esperança de curá-lo.

A cafonice da classe alta também se manifesta em outras expressões. Uma das coisas mais horrendas que existe em São Paulo é o prédio que abriga a loja de moda internacional Daslu. Nada pode ter mais mal gosto, ser mais jeca, demodê -- enfim, brega -- do que aquele prédio. Um atestado de desconhecimento total de arquitetura urbana. Há vários outros prédios em São Paulo, principalmente de apartamentos, que agridem os olhos em igual intensidade. O que fazer? Derrubá-los?


EDIT: Obviamente eu quis dizer Nada pode ter mais MAU gosto. Obrigado, Vanda! É que eu matei essa aula, o prof era muito chato...


----------



## edupa

cescato said:


> Para e-mail temos no Brasil: correspondência eletrônica. Eu acho que soa ótimo.


 

Também acho, mas (quase) ninguém usa.



Alentugano said:


> Boas,
> Eu também acho que alguns _empréstimos_ fazem mais sentido do que outros. Vejamos, por exemplo, a palavra *contêiner* ou *container* - não compreendo qual a vantagem de a usar se existe uma palavra em português que significa exactamente o mesmo, isto é, *contentor. *E reparem que a palavra em português tem o mesmo número de letras que as outras duas. Nem aí há vantagem.


 
Alentugano,

Se você escrever para uma empresa no Brasil dizendo que a encomenda entá indo no "contentor", neguinho vai ter de olhar no dicionário -- se é que não vai lhe escrever de volta perguntando o que você quis dizer com aquilo. 

Não rola, entende?



Abraços


----------



## cescato

Mas acho que nao eh so uma questao de equivalencia. Tem coisa muito bem traduzida, mas que em termos de sonoridade simplesmente "nao da"! Sou a favor de ficar com a adaptacao que soar melhor. Procuro seguir as regras, mas quando se tornam intoleraveis, quebrando o fluxo do texto, a sonoridade... nao hesito! Viro fora-da-lei!


----------



## Alentugano

edupa said:


> Alentugano,
> 
> Se você escrever para uma empresa no Brasil dizendo que a encomenda entá indo no "contentor", neguinho vai ter de olhar no dicionário -- se é que não vai lhe escrever de volta perguntando o que você quis dizer com aquilo.
> 
> Não rola, entende?
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços



Então talvez fosse melhor escrever tudo em inglês, mesmo.  
Agora a sério, eu não sou a favor de banir os estrangeirismos apenas porque sim (como os franceses estão a tentar fazer). Isso não faz sentido. Só acho que alguns são apenas ridículos e demonstram uma grande preguiça e subserviência em relação aos idiomas dos países mais influentes da actualidade (destaque óbvio para o _inglês americano_). Um pouquinho de orgulho na própria língua também não faz mal a ninguém. Desde que não enveredemos pelo fundamentalismo. Ir sempre pelo que é mais fácil ou dá menos trabalho não me parece ser a melhor solução. Refiro-me a exemplos como o que citei, em que uma palavra que já existe na língua é substituída por um aportuguesamento da palavra em inglês, que é, nada mais, nada menos, que a tradução literal da primeira. Acho estranho que alguém, no limite, recorrendo ao contexto, não entenda que contentor é a tradução de container. 

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

"Contâiner" é um caso especial. Parece que no Brasil toda a gente diz assim.



spielenschach said:


> Bébé [bÈbÈ]


Deve-se escrever _b*e*bé_. Não há razão para escrever um acento sobre uma vogal não acentuada foneticamente.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> "Contâiner" é um caso especial. Parece que no Brasil toda a gente diz assim.


 

É verdade, Out 

A gente percebe isso como nada mais do que português. Assim com 'futebol' e 'avalanche', contâiner, no Brasil, está completamente assimilado na língua portuguesa.

Eu, sinceramente, ignorava 'contentor'. Se me dissessem isso antes, pensaria que se tratava de alguém, não de alguma coisa.

Abraços!


----------



## Joca

Alentugano said:


> Então talvez fosse melhor escrever tudo em inglês, mesmo.
> Agora a sério, eu não sou a favor de banir os estrangeirismos apenas porque sim (como os franceses estão a tentar fazer). Isso não faz sentido. Só acho que alguns são apenas ridículos e demonstram uma grande preguiça e subserviência em relação aos idiomas dos países mais influentes da actualidade (destaque óbvio para o _inglês americano_). Um pouquinho de orgulho na própria língua também não faz mal a ninguém. Desde que não enveredemos pelo fundamentalismo. Ir sempre pelo que é mais fácil ou dá menos trabalho não me parece ser a melhor solução. Refiro-me a exemplos como o que citei, em que uma palavra que já existe na língua é substituída por um aportuguesamento da palavra em inglês, que é, nada mais, nada menos, que a tradução literal da primeira. Acho estranho que alguém, no limite, recorrendo ao contexto, não entenda que contentor é a tradução de container.
> 
> Abraços


 
É verdade...

O problema é que, sendo a palavra em inglês (ou qualquer outra língua) adotada diretamente sem que, por comodidade ou hábito, se busque no vernáculo o equivalente correto, torna-se difícil em seguida abandonar o termo estrangeiro em favor do nacional, se é que me faço explicar. Aqui se diz, em tom jocoso: "Para trair ou coçar, basta começar."

Vejamos o caso do CD. Por que não dizemos "disco compacto" ou pelo menos DC? Porque CD já caiu no gosto popular e é muito difícil introduzir agora o termo nativo.

O exemplo dado por Macunaíma: Personal Banking é outra "praga" das mais recentes. Louvável o esforço do Banco em usar a expressão "auto-atendimento". Mas será que esse esforço vai render fruto, uma vez já consagrado o termo inglês? De mais a mais, quer-me parecer que o termo adotado pelo Banco, quando fora do contexto, não traduz toda a extensão do termo original. Talvez fosse preciso dizer, para que não fiquem dúvidas: Auto-Atendimento Bancário. 

Quanto a contentor, sim, acho que o contexto ajudaria a explicar do que se trata. Outra opção seria usar o termo recipiente, embora ele seja um tanto mais vago. O problema é que contêiner ou mesmo container já vem sendo usado há mais de 20 anos. Como mudar esse quadro? A intervenção contra os estrangeirismos desnecessários, se pretende ter algum sucesso, há de ser imediata, não? É parecido com as doenças: uma doença aguda, quando não tratada logo, pode se tornar crônica. Aí, só mesmo a agressividade da cirurgia.

JC


----------



## olivinha

edupa said:


> A cafonice da classe alta também se manifesta em outras expressões. Uma das coisas mais horrendas que existe em São Paulo é o prédio que abriga a loja de moda internacional Daslu. Nada pode ter mais mal gosto, ser mais jeca, demodê -- enfim, brega -- do que aquele prédio. Um atestado de desconhecimento total de arquitetura urbana. Há vários outros prédios em São Paulo, principalmente de apartamentos, que agridem os olhos em igual intensidade. O que fazer? Derrubá-los?


 
Ih, Edupa, e a Barra da Tijuca no Rio? Lá vc encontrá um páreo duro para este prédio que vc menciona, que é o shopping New York, com a sua própria Estátua da Liberdade! 

Voltando aos estrangeirismos, a Barra também tem seu próprio _downtown,_ seu _Barra Office Tower, Barra Trade, Office House, Rio Office ParK,_ tudo assim... 
Mas lá também está aquele supermercado enorme, cheio de produtos caros e importados, chamado Pão de Açucar.
O

PS: Com este post, não sei se infringi alguma regra... Oops.


----------



## Joca

olivinha said:


> Ih, Edupa, e a Barra da Tijuca no Rio? Lá vc encontrá um páreo duro para este prédio que vc menciona, que é o shopping New York, com a sua própria Estátua da Liberdade!
> 
> Voltando aos estrangeirismos, a Barra também tem seu próprio _downtown,_ seu _Barra Office Tower, Barra Trade, Office House, Rio Office ParK,_ tudo assim...
> Mas lá também está aquele supermercado enorme, cheio de produtos caros e importados, chamado Pão de Açucar.
> O
> 
> PS: Com este post, não sei se infringi alguma regra... Oops.



Olivinha:

Florianópolis - minha Capital favorita - também tem a sua Estátua da Liberdade, e bem na entrada da cidade. Até agora, foi o único grande defeito que encontrei por lá. 

Quanto ao seu "post", não creio que você tenha infringido nenhuma regra, embora eu não seja a pessoa mais bem indicada para dizer isso. Curioso é que, ou por ironia ou por distração, você usou dois estrangeirismos na última linha: post e oops. 

Abraços,

JC


----------



## olivinha

Joca said:


> Olivinha:
> Quanto ao seu "post", não creio que você tenha infringido nenhuma regra, embora eu não seja a pessoa mais bem indicada para dizer isso. Curioso é que, ou por ironia ou por distração, você usou dois estrangeirismos na última linha: post e oops.
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> JC


 
Hihihi. Tá vendo? I can´t help it, galera!  

E como se diz este tipo de "post" em português?
O


----------



## Denis555

Olivinha, veja esse artigo:
Postagem ou post?

Postagem na Folha de SP ou num "blog"(que também é estrangeirismo )

Mas que é difícil é, não usar o termo estrangeiro quando sabemos que os outros entendem!

Abraços,


----------



## Vanda

Valeu pelos _links_, Dennis! E aí vai mais um estrangeirismo. Até agora 'tentei' ficar de fora, mas acabei não resistindo...
Não sou nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra. No ambiente eletrônico não tenho pejo em usar as palavras, principalmente as da informática, como elas são amplamente conhecidas e usadas; entrando aqui, no caso, o famoso_ post_. Tento colocá-las em itálico ou algum diferenciador, pelo menos. Num texto formal, com certeza, apelaria para a 'postagem'.
Penso que um dos motivos do abuso dos estrangeirismos, como já foi dito anteriormente, é mesmo a preguiça de pensar no termo correlato. Depois o negócio cai no gosto e acaba enraizando.


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> A intervenção contra os estrangeirismos desnecessários, se pretende ter algum sucesso, há de ser imediata, não? É parecido com as doenças: uma doença aguda, quando não tratada logo, pode se tornar crônica. Aí, só mesmo a agressividade da cirurgia.
> 
> JC


 
Oi, Joca

A língua e imune à tentativa de controle deliberado por um grupo de indivíduos. Aliás, entre este tipo de tentativa, encontra-se a gramática prescritiva mais tradicional. 

Este tipo de apelo para filtrar um língua -- por sinal, o mesmo se dá em relação à esperança de que um livro de gramática poderia moldar um idioma -- não faria muito sentido, então.

De novo, a gente recai sobre aquela noção de que existem estrangeirismos desenecessários, o que não parece ser verdade, se considerarmos o fato de que um grupo de pessoas quer fazer uso destes empréstimos.

Abraços!


----------



## Vanda

Esta nossa briga consciente ou inconsciente pela "pureza' vernacular vem de longe. Há trocentos anos, aqui mesmo no fórum, fiz esta citação:

Aquele bruxo, Machado de Assis - sempre ele – , numa crônica de 1889, escreveu: (Obs.: hoje, é só trocar o francês pelo inglês)
_"Pego na pena com bastante medo. Estarei falando francês ou português? O Sr. Dr. Castro Lopes, ilustre latinista brasileiro, começou uma série de neologismos, que lhe parecem indispensáveis para acabar com palavras e frases francesas. Ora, eu não tenho outro desejo senão falar e escrever corretamente a minha língua; e se descubro que muita cousa que dizia até aqui, não tem foros de cidade, mando este ofício à fava, e passo a falar por gestos."_

Como ele adorava usar francês em seus múltiplos escritos, foi crucificado pelos puristas de carteirinha e, como sempre, saiu-se com o acima. Eu adoro este homem! "pego no teclado com bastante medo"...


----------



## edupa

Eu fico pensando sobre a relação que Portugal tem com os estrangeirismos, que se difere, ME PARECE, da relação que os brasileiros em geral têm com estes empréstimos.

Me corrijam se eu estiver errado -- pra eu não escrever '_mal _gosto', né Vanda?  -- mas os portuguese têm um nível de "rejeição" maior aos empréstimos estrangeiros do que os brasileiros. Uma palavra estrangeira que entre em Portugal, logo é traduzida para o português e seu uso se torna corrente. Isso inclusive no campo da informática.

No Brasil se verifica algo bem diferente. Talvez mesmo por uma atitude de maior admiração do que é estrangeiro -- ou americano -- que os brasileiros têm. Enfim...

Segundo as opniões manifestadas aqui e em outros lugares, poderia-se chegar à conclusão de que o português lusitano está mais protegido do que o brasileiro. O fato é que com SUPOSTAMENTE mais estrangeirismos e tudo o português do Brasil se encontra, eu ACREDITO, com mais influência como língua estrangeira do que a variedade lusitana.

Isso evidentemente pelo fato de o Brasil ter maior expressividade econômica em nivel mundial, a começar pelo tamanho muito superior de sua população. Mas isso também, eu ACREDITO, é prova cabal de que a idéia de se proteger uma língua contra termos supostamente invasores ou alienígenas não faz sentido. 

O inglês é outra prova disso. Não obstante movimentos a meu ver nefastos como o English Only, nos Estados Unidos as pessoas adotam uma postura de se acoplar ao inglês as palavras que vêm de fora. E ninguém morre por isso, e lá está o inglês, firme e forte...

Só pra ficar em um exemplo que vejo de perto, sabe como as academias de capoeira (pelo menos na Califórnia, onde existem VÁRIAS, e ao menos uma em Delaware) se referem à ginga da capoeria? Ginga...

Ou seja, pra que traduzir ginga como _sway_, _swing_ ou seja o que for, se o resultado não expressa exatamente o mesmo? 

Acho que a grande questão não são as palavras estrangeiras "invadirem" uma língua, mas o que isso representa. Os Estados Unidos são os expoentes em tecnologia, gostemos disso ou não. É mais do que natural que usemos muitas palavras em inglês diretamente, sem traduzi-las. 

Isso não significa que amamos nosso país ou nossa lingua mais ou menos. Isso significa que nosso país não produz com profusão aquele produto/objeto que está "invadindo" nossa vidas. Querer banir estas palavras, muitas vezes, faz tanto sentido como querer banir as próprias coisas que elas designam.

Já imaginaram traduzir feijoada, jaboticada, forró, samba, e cafuné? 

Um fato interessante é como a mídia brasileira agora passaou a chamar de 'etanol' o que sempre chamamos de 'álcool'. Dizem que isso tem a ver com o interesse americano em nosso álcool -- que eles lá chamam de ethanol -- e nossa macaquice em imitar os americanos. Mas acho que também neste caso influi o fato de querermos realmente diferenciar o álcool doméstico, desinfetante do álcool combustível. Além do que, ethanol, eu acho, é um nome maior potencial comercialmente falando.

Enfim, é isso.

Abraços


----------



## Macunaíma

olivinha said:


> Ih, Edupa, e a Barra da Tijuca no Rio? Lá vc encontrá um páreo duro para este prédio que vc menciona, que é o shopping New York, com a sua própria Estátua da Liberdade!


 
Engraçado, Olivinha, que enquanto eu lia o post do Edupa sobre o prédio da Daslu a imagem do NY City Center da Barra da Tijuca foi a primeira coisa que me veio à cabeça! Aquilo é realmente um templo erigido à cafonice de _uma certa_ classe média alta. 

Edupa, pelo que eu entendi do seu post, ao mesmo tempo em que você parece defender os estrangeirismos, você acusa a classe média que introduz a maioria deles na nossa língua de cafona. Eu concordo que a _classe média alta deslumbrada_ seja, com proporiedade, acusada de cafona, mas a classe média é tudo, menos uma classe. Dentro desse conceito existe uma caldeira fervente de competição. A classe média de Ipanema também acha a classe média da Barra cafona. A classe média de Ipanema é _establishment _(!), a classe média da Barra é composta de novos ricos, ou _novos classe média alta_, por assim dizer ( os realmente ricos do Rio moram no Alto Leblon ou no Joá, não é isso Olivinha? ). Eu acho que a classe média educada (ou qualquer um que tenha educação e, logo, identidade) se posiciona de maneira mais crítica em relação a essa adoção indiscriminada de estrangeirismos --não necessariamente contrária, mas pelo menos crítica. 

Em tempo: eu também uso_ check-up_, _back-up_ e _deletar_ ( de origem latina. estrangeirismo? )

Macunaíma


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> Esta nossa briga consciente ou inconsciente pela "pureza' vernacular vem de longe. Há trocentos anos, aqui mesmo no fórum, fiz esta citação:
> 
> Aquele bruxo, Machado de Assis - sempre ele – , numa crônica de 1889, escreveu: (Obs.: hoje, é só trocar o francês pelo inglês)
> _"Pego na pena com bastante medo. Estarei falando francês ou português? O Sr. Dr. Castro Lopes, ilustre latinista brasileiro, começou uma série de neologismos, que lhe parecem indispensáveis para acabar com palavras e frases francesas. Ora, eu não tenho outro desejo senão falar e escrever corretamente a minha língua; e se descubro que muita cousa que dizia até aqui, não tem foros de cidade, mando este ofício à fava, e passo a falar por gestos."_
> 
> Como ele adorava usar francês em seus múltiplos escritos, foi crucificado pelos puristas de carteirinha e, como sempre, saiu-se com o acima. Eu adoro este homem! "pelo no teclado com bastante medo"...


 

Falou e disse, Vanda!


----------



## Joca

Postagem seria bom se não lembrasse os Correios...

"Post" provavelmente tem a ver com pôster. Que é um pôster, afinal de contas? Um cartaz vertical onde textos, fotos, etc, são exibidos temporariamente. Tal como numa tela de computador. 

Até que alguém encontre um termo melhor, fico com "post". Ou então, a famigerada "mensagem". 

Senhoras e senhores, mãos à obra.

JC


----------



## Outsider

_To post_ normalmente significa afixar, como em "afixar um cartaz" (=_poster_). E de facto já vi a palavra _post_ traduzida como "afixar" em alguns fóruns de Internet portugueses. O problema, ou um dos problemas, é como traduzir o substantivo. Afixo? Não soa lá muito bem...

Por outro lado, a palavra _post_ também se usa no contexto dos correios (_post office_), e descobri mesmo há uns tempos que é um cognato do nosso "postal". No Brasil, também existe a palavra "posta", não é verdade?

Enfim, é um dilema que provavelmente não vamos ser nós a resolver.


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Engraçado, Olivinha, que enquanto eu lia o post do Edupa sobre o prédio da Daslu a imagem do NY City Center da Barra da Tijuca foi a primeira coisa que me veio à cabeça! Aquilo é realmente um templo erigido à cafonice de _uma certa_ classe média alta.
> 
> Edupa, pelo que eu entendi do seu post, ao mesmo tempo em que você parece defender os estrangeirismos, você acusa a classe média que introduz a maioria deles na nossa língua de cafona. Eu concordo que a _classe média alta deslumbrada_ seja, com proporiedade, acusada de cafona, mas a classe média é tudo, menos uma classe. Dentro desse conceito existe uma caldeira fervente de competição. A classe média de Ipanema também acha a classe média da Barra cafona. A classe média de Ipanema é _establishment _(!), a classe média da Barra é composta de novos ricos, ou _novos classe média alta_, por assim dizer ( os realmente ricos do Rio moram no Alto Leblon ou no Joá, não é isso Olivinha? ). Eu acho que a classe média educada (ou qualquer um que tenha educação e, logo, identidade) se posiciona de maneira mais crítica em relação a essa adoção indiscriminada de estrangeirismos --não necessariamente contrária, mas pelo menos crítica.
> 
> Em tempo: eu também uso_ check-up_, _back-up_ e _deletar_ ( de origem latina. estrangeirismo? )
> 
> Macunaíma


 

Eu me referia a uma certa classe média lamentável que existe no Brasil. Foi uma coisa muito generalizada, mas eu me inlcuo nesta classe média que só reclama e depois vai comprar roupa no shopping... 

Quanto a esta classe ser a responsável pela entrada de estrangeirismos, eu não afirmei exatamente isso, mas acho que essa hipótese pode ser analisada.

O que acho cafona é a perda de indentidade. Como o prédio a que me referia. É uma tentativa de arte renascentista européia, que na Europa não existe há muito tempo.

É como os portenhos em Buenos Aires afirmarem que ali se encontra a Europa da América do Sul, BsAs sendo a Paris da América do Sul. O único lugar em que a Europa existe é na mente dos argentinos, no espírito portenho, pois nem na Europa existe mais esta Europa vislumbrada por eles. E não falo isso pra falar mal da Argentina, adoro visitar Buenos Aires, me sinto em casa lá...

É engraçado ouvir os brasileiros dizerem, "Ai, me sinto na Europa", quando falam sobre algum lugar daqui do Brasil, mas especilamente da Argentina. Essa Europa so existe na mente destas pessoas.

De forma que o prédio da Daslu e cafona neste sentido, de TENTAR recriar algo que nem mesmo os Europeus criam mais. O mundo pra essa gente parou num tempo romântico, que não existe mais. Isso porque nosso país vive uma crise de valores e crise cultural sem fim. Essa gente que se entope de roupas na Daslu e na Oscar Freire, em sua maioria, provavelmente nunca leu um livro. Nenhum sequer.

No Shopping Iguatemi em São Paulo (shopping de classe altíssima) há UMA, apenas UMA loja de livros, inacreditavelmente MINÚSCULA. Adoro ir lá, está sempre vazia e com promoções de livros -- pois ninguém compra...

O tema é estrangeirismo, mas acho que uma coisa está ligada à outra...


Abraços

PS: Olivinha, coincidentemente vi numa foto de jornal, de passagem, uma foto deste shopping que vc menciona. Realmente, é de chorar de rir...

PS 2: Detalhe -- essa lojinha de livros do Shopping Iguatemi fica BEM escondidinha, viu? Tenta achar pra vc ver...


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Eu fico pensando sobre a relação que Portugal tem com os estrangeirismos, que se difere, ME PARECE, da relação que os brasileiros em geral têm com estes empréstimos.
> 
> Me corrijam se eu estiver errado -- pra eu não escrever '_mal _gosto', né Vanda?  -- mas os portuguese têm um nível de "rejeição" maior aos empréstimos estrangeiros do que os brasileiros. Uma palavra estrangeira que entre em Portugal, logo é traduzida para o português e seu uso se torna corrente. Isso inclusive no campo da informática.
> 
> No Brasil se verifica algo bem diferente. Talvez mesmo por uma atitude de maior admiração do que é estrangeiro -- ou americano -- que os brasileiros têm. Enfim...


É discutível. Parece-me que de facto o português do Brasil é mais permeável aos estrangeirismos. Mas a aversão dos portugueses aos neologismos fáceis às vezes cria outros problemas. Acabamos usando palavras inglesas tal e qual, porque as pessoas metem na cabeça que "não há tradução" em português. Em certos casos, não passa de falta de imaginação. Outro problema dos portugueses é que por vezes não gostam de um neologismo simplesmente por ser parecido com a palavra estrangeira original. Ora, em linguagem técnica o mais sensato é manter a nossa gíria próxima da estrangeira.


----------



## Alentugano

Está muito interessante este tópico (thread?). Um verdadeiro debate de alto nível. Parabéns aos intervenientes!
Desde o meu último  _post _("afixo", não, obrigado) reflecti um pouco sobre este assunto. Assim, é claro que também é necessário levar em conta que estas palavras (estrangeirismos) precisam instalar-se rapidamente, porque tempo é dinheiro, então muitas vezes vai-se pelo processo mais rápido. E depois, nada feito, a palavra já faz parte do vocabulário de quase toda a gente. Se poderia ser de outra forma? Talvez. Mas factos são factos, nisto sou obrigado a ceder. 
Como alguém já disse a língua é um "organismo vivo", em permanente evolução. Alguma mudança de fundo só poderá vir com mais e melhor instrução, educação, letramento (ou será literacia, do inglês literacy?) e consequentemente, maior identidade/autonomia, como alguém também notou.
Anteriormente fiz referência a um estrangeirismo usado no Brasil. Faço agora um exercício inverso para destacar a palavra *navegador*, com o sentido de *browser*, uma excelente - na minha opinião -  adaptação que já é usada no Brasil, (não me deixem mentir!) mas não em Portugal. A primeira vez que a li com este sentido achei um pouco estranho mas depois fui me habituando cada vez mais a ela. Um browser não é mais do que um programa que nos permite "navegar" através das páginas/sites/sítios da Internet, daí Navegador. Pode argumentar-se que a palavra tem outras acepções, mas as palavras normalmente têm várias. 
Outro exemplo é a palavra *t-shirt*, que chegou pra ficar (em Portugal). Ainda se tentaram outras designações, mais extensas e imprecisas, mas nenhuma se tornou tão popular quanto o termo em inglês. Os brasileiros, ao que sei, usam - e muito bem - uma palavra em português:* camiseta*. 
Por aqui, camiseta não vai mesmo pegar. 
No fundo, estou a concordar com Edupa, quando ele diz que contentor também "não vai rolar" no Brasil. Talvez eu tenha achado a palavra contâiner mais estranha porque aqui sempre se disse e escreveu contentor. Enfim, parece-me que para estas questões não existem respostas taxativas nem tampouco visões definitivas.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Pedrovski

edupa said:


> O inglês é outra prova disso. Não obstante movimentos a meu ver nefastos como o English Only, nos Estados Unidos as pessoas adotam uma postura de se acoplar ao inglês as palavras que vêm de fora. E ninguém morre por isso, e lá está o inglês, firme e forte...
> 
> Abraços


 

O Objectivo principal do grupo "US English" não é proteger a língua Inglesa de estrangeirismos. É proteger o estatuto dela como língua franca dominante em todo o território dos EUA.
Tem ganho força nos últimos anos graças às crescentes vagas de imigração hispânicas, trazendo muitos falantes de espanhol para território americano. Basicamente, eles temem "la Reconquista" e tudo o que esse termo implica, e por isso querem que o Inglês se torne uma língua protegida por lei em todos os estados Norte-Americanos.

Já agora, uma coisa que sempre achei mal nestes foruns foi o termo "oficial" para os utilizadores destes: "los foreros"...
"La Reconquista" pelo menos que eu saiba ainda não cá chegou pelo que sugiro que se comece a usar o termo "forista", senão começamos a falar misturas de inglês, espanhol, português, francês, etc. misturando estrangeirismo inglês com estrangeirismo espanhol, etc.

Para perceber o quanto é que se chegou ao rídiculo em termos de estrangeirismos estrangeiros, vou citar uma frase que ouvi há uns tempos atrás de uma rapariga e que parece se ter tornado cada vez mais comum:

"Ah e tal, então para fazer aquele essay copy-pastei umas cenas da internet, depois deletei uns attachments no final, depois printei aquilo em casa."


----------



## Outsider

De facto, antes de chegar a estes fóruns o termo que eu conhecia era "forista". Mas não me importo muito de dizer "foreiro" ou mesmo, com uma vénia aos nossos muitos amigos hispanófonos aqui do fórum, _forero_.


----------



## Joca

Ao contrário de Alentugano, a palavra "afixo" (x = cs) proposta por Outsider, não me incomoda. Poderia ser também "afiche", mas aí já seria um empréstimo do francês. Seja como for, "post", talvez aportuguesado como "poste", continua, a meu ver, a melhor opção. 

Fico pensando se há termos de comparação entre o que ocorreu com o inglês (ou anglo-saxão) após a Conquista Normanda com o que ocorre ao português moderno. Da fusão entre o dialeto normando (francês) e do anglo-saxão emergiu o inglês moderno, uma língua digamos poderosa em termos de vocabulário. Contudo, parece-me que a invasão de estrangeirismos no português gera, isto sim, uma língua falsificada. 

Antigamente, havia ao menos a preocupação de aportuguesar os empréstimos: tualete, abajur, bufê, futebol, esnobe, tíquete, suéter, etc... Hoje, quem aceitaria "marquetingue" ou "sofitiuer"? Mas não seria apenas uma questão de tempo? Provavelmente, futebol - nos primeiros tempos - foi também uma agressão visual. 

Ou seja, se não temos na língua termos adequados para traduzir o empréstimo, então, ao acatá-lo, pelo menos deveríamos aportuguesá-lo. 

Abaixo os estrangeirismos inócuos e desnecessários (bakery, delivery, fast food, home theater, franchise, e tantos outros). Ainda que a língua seja um ser vivo, em constante evolução, não se pode entregá-la nas mãos dos publicitários e tecnocratas que, para atrair clientela e economizar tempo, apelam para o supérfluo. Se essas liberdades com o português persistirem, aonde vamos parar? Talvez em breve estaremos falando o essencial em termos ingleses e numa grande cacofonia. 

A escola tem seu papel, assim como a imprensa e a televisão, e a Academia não pode se omitir. Quando alguém quer ou precisa introduzir um novo termo na língua, o primeiro passo seria consultar a Academia. Sei que vão dizer que estou sonhando: a língua é incontrolável. Será? Será que nada pode ser feito? 

Se não temos fiscais da língua, sejamos nós mesmos os seus defensores. Primeiramente apontando, criticando e depois sabotando, se for o caso. A língua é a nossa primeira ou segunda pátria, depois do colo da mãe. Não estamos prontos a lutar por ela? 

Que chamem isso de caça às bruxas. Não criticamos ou combatemos quem agride o meio ambiente? Por que seremos mais complacentes com os que agridem a língua portuguesa, trazendo para ela termos "ilegais", engordando a língua como se engordam aos porcos? 

JC


----------



## Pedrovski

Interessante o seu ponto de vista Joca, e concordo com o fim (de proteger a língua portuguesa de estrangeirismos) mas não com os meios que você propôs.

Ao contrário do meio-ambiente, uma língua não pode ser destruída. Quanto mais, pode ser alterada. Se essas alterações foram para o bem ou para o mal é uma questão altamente subjectiva. E como disse o Edupa e bem, que juízo moral temos nós de ordenar a uma pessoa de como deve falar e escrever? A língua pertence a todos que a falam, e devemos respeitar isso.
Senão ainda chegamos ao ridículo da França de há um século em que havia "la gendarmerie linguistique" que aplicava multas a quem falava mal.

Por isso acho que a solução ideal não seria nem o laisser-faire proposto pelo Edupa, nem o proteccionismo agressivo. Seria o Estado (neste caso pela Academia) a criar termos novos para estrangeirismos assim que aparecessem, e depois divulgar esse novos termos extensivamente ao público em geral. As organizações e instituições (públicas e privadas) por lei teriam que usar os termos de forma a criar o maior número de incentivos para que a população em geral absorvesse as novas palavras. Mas ninguém seria forçado a nada.
Tal seria a solução óptima a meu ver.


----------



## Joca

Pedrovski said:


> Interessante o seu ponto de vista Joca, e concordo com o fim (de proteger a língua portuguesa de estrangeirismos) mas não com os meios que você propôs.
> 
> Ao contrário do meio-ambiente, uma língua não pode ser destruída. Quanto mais, pode ser alterada. Se essas alterações foram para o bem ou para o mal é uma questão altamente subjectiva. E como disse o Edupa e bem, que juízo moral temos nós de ordenar a uma pessoa de como deve falar e escrever? A língua pertence a todos que a falam, e devemos respeitar isso.
> Senão ainda chegamos ao ridículo da França de há um século em que havia "la gendarmerie linguistique" que aplicava multas a quem falava mal.
> 
> Por isso acho que a solução ideal não seria nem o laisser-faire proposto pelo Edupa, nem o proteccionismo agressivo. Seria o Estado (neste caso pela Academia) a criar termos novos para estrangeirismos assim que aparecessem, e depois divulgar esse novos termos extensivamente ao público em geral. As organizações e instituições (públicas e privadas) por lei teriam que usar os termos de forma a criar o maior número de incentivos para que a população em geral absorvesse as novas palavras. Mas ninguém seria forçado a nada.
> Tal seria a solução óptima a meu ver.


 
Talvez o meu texto tenha lhe passado uma imagem de radical. Não o sou. Também defendo um meio-termo. "Forçar" é um termo forte demais, mas, quando alguém usa a língua publicamente e ostensivamente, tem a obrigação de estar atento às suas regras e segui-las, não? Do mesmo modo que não admitimos uma grafia errada, por que deveríamos aceitar estrangeirismos ridículos? Não sei quem deveria dar a palavra final e como isso seria imposto, mas, desde que um termo seja considerado abusivo, deveria ser banido da imprensa e dos demais meios de comunicação.


----------



## Pedrovski

Joca said:


> Talvez o meu texto tenha lhe passado uma imagem de radical. Não o sou.




De maneira nenhuma. Acho totalmente válido o seu ponto de vista.
Simplesmente achei que as pessoas responderiam melhor se fossem "persuadidas" inconscientemente ao invés de serem "obrigadas" a falar bem.
Penso que essa diferença de percepção poderia significar toda a diferença entre o sucesso e o falhanço de uma política dessas.


----------



## Vanda

Não há lei no mundo que faça/ obrigue a gente usar esta ou aquela palavra. Para nós, desde os tempos da ditadura: é proibido proibir! Daí dispararíamos a dizer "Cálice"!  Coação seria o jeito mais fácil de fazer com que se propagasse exatamente aquilo que se quer cercear. 
Gostando ou não, não há forças que mudem a dinâmica da língua. Se o povo gostar, vai continuar. Se for muito forçado e cair na antipatia do povo vai definhar espontâneamente. 
Que fazemos? Viva a liberdade de expressão!


----------



## cuchulainn

Todas as translações postas estão corretas, mas acredito que, pelo menos no português brasileiro, a maior parte das palavras estrangeiras vão continuar existindo por um bom tempo. Primeiro que o mundo tende a se uniformizar em muitos aspectos, como moeda, idioma...e usar as mesmas palavras (como "mouse") no mundo inteiro já é um certo avanço. Assim como na química, onde a tabela periódica é padrão no mundo inteiro, em alguns setores, como na informática, finanças...o vocabulário deve ser padronizado para evitar controvérsias.

É tudo questão de minha opinião, por favor, não estou colocando isso como uma verdade. Apenas opinião. Ok?

Abraço a todos!!!


----------



## Joca

Vanda said:


> Não há lei no mundo que faça/ obrigue a gente usar esta ou aquela palavra. Para nós, desde os tempos da ditadura: é proibido proibir! Daí dispararíamos a dizer "Cálice"!  Coação seria o jeito mais fácil de fazer com que se propagasse exatamente aquilo que se quer cercear.
> Gostando ou não, não há forças que mudem a dinâmica da língua. Se o povo gostar, vai continuar. Se for muito forçado e cair na antipatia do povo vai definhar espontâneamente.
> Que fazemos? Viva a liberdade de expressão!


 
Vanda

Se entendi o que você está a dizer, então é o povo quem decide e acabou-se. Não sou necessariamente elitista, mas acho que o povo, sobretudo inculto e influenciado pelos modismos, pode, sim, fazer um grande estrago à língua, a tudo o que já foi estabelecido. Não acho que a língua seja um edifício rígido, mas tampouco acho que seja um navio ao sabor do vento (ou seja, dos caprichos populares). Em primeiro lugar, o povo deve ser instruído e deve aprender a amar a sua própria língua, protegendo-as das impropriedades. 
Liberdade de expressão não significa (nem pode vingar com) agressões gratuitas à língua. É minha opinião.
JC



Pedrovski said:


> De maneira nenhuma. Acho totalmente válido o seu ponto de vista.
> Simplesmente achei que as pessoas responderiam melhor se fossem "persuadidas" inconscientemente ao invés de serem "obrigadas" a falar bem.
> Penso que essa diferença de percepção poderia significar toda a diferença entre o sucesso e o falhanço de uma política dessas.


 
Correto, Pedrovski. Correcto!

JC


----------



## Vanda

Joca

De onde você acha que saiu a língua que você hoje defende como pura? Do latim falado pela camada mais baixa de soldados que desceram das montanhas e lutavam nas legiões, do povão mesmo! 



> O *Latim* implantado na Península Ibérica não *era* o adotado por Cícero e outros escritores da época clássica (*Latim* clássico).
> *Era* sim o denominado *Latim* Vulgar. O *Latim* Vulgar *era* de vocabulário reduzido, *falado* por aqueles que encaravam a vida pelo lado prático sem as preocupações de estilísticas do falar e do escrever. ....Com as conquistas vai o *latim* sendo levado a todos os rincões *pelos* *soldados* romanos, *pelos* colonos, *pelos* homens de negócios. As viagens favoreciam a difusão do *latim*.


Fonte

O que quero dizer, apenas, é isto: lutamos por uma língua padrão, sim, mas temos que reconhecer que a língua não vai ficar nos moldes padrões a vida toda, não importa o quanto o desejemos. No final, a evolução natural vai torná-la cada vez mais ágil, talvez. Não falamos definitivamente a língua que Machado de Assis falava. Por _nós_, refiro-me a nós que defendemos uma língua culta. Falamos a língua que já foi modificada desde a época dele e que continuará sofrendo estas modificações. E se considerarmos que, no nosso país no caso, as pessoas que falam a língua popular superam em quantos milhões (?) os que falam a língua padrão, a influência maior vem do povo mesmo!


----------



## Joca

Oi Vanda:

Lembro-me ainda de minhas aulas de Português, sim, senhora.  Lembro-me da origem "espúria" não só do Português, mas também das outras neo-latinas. Não acho que o Português seja uma língua pura. Nenhuma língua o é. Não defendo isso, porque não sou completamente louco.  Tampouco acho que o Português seja invulnerável: nenhuma língua sobrevive sem intercâmbios com as outras. Mas o que está acontecendo com os estrangeirismos desnecessários é um abuso. Podemos continuar tolerando isso, sobretudo na língua escrita? Que se tomem liberdades com a fala - é difícil mesmo, senão impossível, policiar a fala humana - mas permitir "desaforos" com o Português na escrita (publicidade, imprensa, literatura, etc) não é garantir a liberdade de expressão, nem sequer a evolução natural da língua. 

Um beijo,

JC


----------



## edupa

Joca said:


> Fico pensando se há termos de comparação entre o que ocorreu com o inglês (ou anglo-saxão) após a Conquista Normanda com o que ocorre ao português moderno. Da fusão entre o dialeto normando (francês) e do anglo-saxão emergiu o inglês moderno, uma língua digamos poderosa em termos de vocabulário. Contudo, parece-me que a invasão de estrangeirismos no português gera, isto sim, uma língua falsificada.
> 
> Antigamente, havia ao menos a preocupação de aportuguesar os empréstimos: tualete, abajur, bufê, futebol, esnobe, tíquete, suéter, etc... Hoje, quem aceitaria "marquetingue" ou "sofitiuer"? Mas não seria apenas uma questão de tempo? Provavelmente, futebol - nos primeiros tempos - foi também uma agressão visual.
> 
> Ou seja, se não temos na língua termos adequados para traduzir o empréstimo, então, ao acatá-lo, pelo menos deveríamos aportuguesá-lo.
> 
> Abaixo os estrangeirismos inócuos e desnecessários (bakery, delivery, fast food, home theater, franchise, e tantos outros). Ainda que a língua seja um ser vivo, em constante evolução, não se pode entregá-la nas mãos dos publicitários e tecnocratas que, para atrair clientela e economizar tempo, apelam para o supérfluo. Se essas liberdades com o português persistirem, aonde vamos parar? Talvez em breve estaremos falando o essencial em termos ingleses e numa grande cacofonia.
> 
> A escola tem seu papel, assim como a imprensa e a televisão, e a Academia não pode se omitir. Quando alguém quer ou precisa introduzir um novo termo na língua, o primeiro passo seria consultar a Academia. Sei que vão dizer que estou sonhando: a língua é incontrolável. Será? Será que nada pode ser feito?
> 
> Se não temos fiscais da língua, sejamos nós mesmos os seus defensores. Primeiramente apontando, criticando e depois sabotando, se for o caso. A língua é a nossa primeira ou segunda pátria, depois do colo da mãe. Não estamos prontos a lutar por ela?
> 
> Que chamem isso de caça às bruxas. Não criticamos ou combatemos quem agride o meio ambiente? Por que seremos mais complacentes com os que agridem a língua portuguesa, trazendo para ela termos "ilegais", engordando a língua como se engordam aos porcos?
> 
> JC


 

Oi, Joca

Algumas coisas que eu queria comentar sobre seu post.

> Eu não chamaria essas medidas que você propõe de caças a bruxa. Eu as chamaria de autoritárias. Me perdoe, mas por traz do discurso de suposta defesa da pátria e de seus valores encontra-se uma atitude de intolerância ultraconservadora incabível e inaceitável. Soa àquele ridículo projeto lei anti-entrangeirismo 1676/1999 do ignóbil Deputado Aldo Rebelo, que apesar de ser aprovado pela Câmera em 2001, nunca vingou. Esse tom de intolerância e preconoceito me incomoda muitíssimo, Joca. 

> Há um equívoco em relação ao que você aponta como os empréstimos que "antigamente" eram ao menos aportuguesados. Você parece colocar esses empréstimos num status (ooops...) diferenciado em relação aos empréstimos mais recentes que você execra. Acontece que os empréstimos mais novos são facilmente identificáveis pois ainda não completaram o processo de icorporação à língua pela padronização escrita. No entanto, não e razoável tratá-los como diferentes dos que vieram antes, já que são todos frutos do contato lingüístico. Daqui a 50 anos alguem irá dizer que bons tempos eram aqueles em que o verbo 'delete' virava logo deletar...

> Em relação à ocupação normândica das ilhas britânicas: você está comparando uma situação de empréstimos decorrentes do inevitável contato lingüistico (a não ser que se proconize a proibição de toda e qualquer forma com contato dos barsileiros com os estrangeiros -- uma medida que, embora bizonha, garanto a você, passa pela cabeça de muita gente que igualmente grita contra os estrangeirimos), com uma situação de invasão e imposição de um idioma. E olha que a lingua dos normandos nunca realmente teve penetração plena na viad dos britânicos, como alguns poderiam imaginar. Ademais, o inglês não surgiu "da fusão entre o normando e o anglo-saxão", mas da mistura de varias linguas durante centenas de anos de historia de invasões e conquistas...

> O português não se torna uma língua falsificada em decorrência dos estrangeirismos. Apenas uma língua diferente. Dizer que o português é falsificado por conter estrangeirismos equivale a dizer que as pessoas são falsificadas(!) por usarem computador McIntosh ou Windows -- e não um computador legitimamente brasileiro (aliás, qual??)

> Não entendi bem como um estrangeirsmo seria "inócuo". Eu usaria inócuo para descrever a tentativa deliberada de se controlar a língua. Aí, concorco, estamos diante de uma atitude completamente inócua (e, repito, autoritária).

> A palavra futebol, alguns anos depois de introduzida no Brasil foi achincalhada pelos puristas da época (eles sempre estão por aí, não?) que sugeriram e preconizaram de forma autoritária o uso da palavra ludopédio. Preciso comentar mais sobre como isso é inócuo?

> Joca, liberdade com o português deve SEMPRE existir. Posso não gostar de algo de você diz aqui, mas proibir que você o faça é no minimo uma burrice minha, pois amanhã a vitima pode ser eu. Esse discurso rançoso de "aonde vamos parar" sobre a língua é fruto do fato de vivermos no Brasil num período cultural ainda pré-científico sobre os fenômenos lingüisticos. Muita gente por aí ainda é vitima do obscurantismo e dos dizeres míticos que ainda cercam esse assunto. "Liberdade, liberdade, abre as asas sobre nós"... Estava certa a Imperatriz Leopoldinense quando, em 1989, trouxe esse enredo pra avenida e mostrou que, depois de tantos anos, esse tipo de discurso pró liberdade ainda se faz necessário!  

> Você preconiza a defesa da língua contra quem? Contra quem a usa?

Abraços!


----------



## Odinh

Concordo com o Joca, o fato de o português ter evoluído a partir do latim vulgar não significa que devemos simplesmente nos resignar ao uso abusivo de estrangerismos, que só estão avançando cada vez mais sobre as formas nacionais graças ao descaso e menor importância que o brasileiro dá à língua que fala, e não devido a uma suposta 'evolução natural' das línguas. 

A meu ver, no entanto, o Estado só deveria intervir positivamente, isto é, investindo na promoção do idioma através da educação.


----------



## Vanda

> A meu ver, no entanto, o Estado só deveria intervir positivamente, isto é, investindo na promoção do idioma através da educação.


 
Ditto! O resto é história!


----------



## Joca

Odinh said:


> Concordo com o Joca, o fato de o português ter evoluído a partir do latim vulgar não significa que devemos simplesmente nos resignar ao uso abusivo de estrangerismos, que só estão avançando cada vez mais sobre as formas nacionais graças ao descaso e menor importância que o brasileiro dá à língua que fala, e não devido a uma suposta 'evolução natural' das línguas.
> 
> A meu ver, no entanto, o Estado só deveria intervir positivamente, isto é, investindo na promoção do idioma através da educação.


 
Muito bem dito.

JC


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> O Objectivo principal do grupo "US English" não é proteger a língua Inglesa de estrangeirismos. É proteger o estatuto dela como língua franca dominante em todo o território dos EUA...


 
(eu completando a frase acima)..., de forma que o inglês somente e apenas seja a lingua falada por todo país.

Como se diz nos Estados Unidos mesmo, _po-ta-to, po-tah-to_


----------



## Macunaíma

Vamos ter em mente também que muitos estrangeirismos acabam não sendo incorporados à língua, vêm como modismos passageiros. Logo alguém vem com uma palavra ou termo vernáculo para descrever a mesma coisa e, surpreendentemente, é copiado pelo resto. A verdade é que algumas palavras estrangeiras são cacofônicas, complicadas, a gente só fica com ela se ela for boa mesmo. Querem um exemplo: *réveillon *e *blitz*, já estão até nos nossos dicionários! São ótimas! Outros estrangeirismos estão lentamente dando lugar a versões em bom e velho português ( na área de administração são vários ). Muitas vezes é uma questão de tempo apenas.

.


----------



## Denis555

Um *saite* que mostra um pouco do que estamos falando:
http://www.neoque.hpg.ig.com.br/public.html
Vejam também os outros _*linques*_!


----------



## olivinha

E por falar em estrangeirismos, recebi esta canção (via e-mail) ontem. Achei engraçada.
Zeca Baleiro - Samba do Approach

Venha provar meu brunch, saiba que eu tenho approach
na hora do lunch, eu ando de ferryboat

Eu tenho savoir-faire, meu temperamento é light
minha casa é hi-tec, toda hora rola um insight...


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> De facto, antes de chegar a estes fóruns o termo que eu conhecia era "forista". Mas não me importo muito de dizer "foreiro" ou mesmo, com uma vénia aos nossos muitos amigos hispanófonos aqui do fórum, _forero_.


Estão a discutir o mesmo assunto nos fóruns de italiano. E agora já sei a história toda do _forero_!


----------



## Denis555

Lá disseram que "forero" foi inventada aqui. E isso não é verdade. Essa palavra já está no dicionário da _Real Academia Española_ que tenho. Já tem uma entrada na Wikipédia em espanhol(tudo bem, qualquer um pode fazer, mas não fala que foi criado no WR): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forero. É simplesmente uma palavra espanhola usada aqui por causa da quantidade enorme de falantes de espanhol.
Eu preferiria mil vezes que nós usássemos aqui _*forista*_ (ou *usuário* como tem aqui na Wikipédia)em vez de _forero_, *tópico* em vez de _thread,_ (até mesmo "_fio" _seria melhor). *postagem* em vez de _post._


----------



## Pedrovski

Denis555 said:


> Eu preferiria mil vezes que nós usássemos aqui _*forista*_ (ou *usuário* como tem aqui na Wikipédia)em vez de _forero_, *tópico* em vez de _thread,_ (até mesmo "_fio" _seria melhor). *postagem* em vez de _post._



Concordo. E "apagar" em vez de "deletar".


----------



## Macunaíma

Mas o que é que há de errado com _deletar_? Uma palavra de origem latina, aliás.


----------



## jazyk

Já é que para nos apegarmos ao latim, usemos delir então, que é muito mais próxima do étimo (do latim delere).



> Eu preferiria mil vezes que nós usássemos aqui _*forista*_ (ou *usuário* como tem aqui na Wikipédia)em vez de _forero_, *tópico* em vez de _thread,_ (até mesmo "_fio" _seria melhor). *postagem* em vez de _post._


_
_Falou e disse!

Jazyk


----------



## Joca

Denis555 said:


> Lá disseram que "forero" foi inventada aqui. E isso não é verdade. Essa palavra já está no dicionário da _Real Academia Española_ que tenho. Já tem uma entrada na Wikipédia em espanhol(tudo bem, qualquer um pode fazer, mas não fala que foi criado no WR): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forero. É simplesmente uma palavra espanhola usada aqui por causa da quantidade enorme de falantes de espanhol.
> Eu preferiria mil vezes que nós usássemos aqui _*forista*_ (ou *usuário* como tem aqui na Wikipédia)em vez de _forero_, *tópico* em vez de _thread,_ (até mesmo "_fio" _seria melhor). *postagem* em vez de _post._


 
Meus palpites...

Realmente *forista* é melhor do que *forero*, a não ser que disséssemos *foreiro*. *Usuário*: acho um termo muito geral, pouco específico. *Tópico* é bom, mas poderia também ser *pauta *ou então* corrente. Postagem *é a mais problemática: lembra os correios. Mas talvez seja mesmo difícil fugir desse contexto. Que tal então: *postado*? Postagem parece mais um processo - o processo de postar - e não o resultado. 

JC


----------



## MOC

Eu uso tópico para thread, para forero uso membro do fórum, ou somente membro (se disser "vamos esperar a resposta de outros membros", toda a gente saberá a que me estou a referir, não?).

Postagem é que nunca tinha ouvido, e pelo menos a mim, soa muitíssimo estranho. Talvez no Brasil seja mais normal, mas por aqui essa palavra parece-me forçadíssima.


----------



## Odinh

^ Para mim soa esquisitíssimo também, jamais usaria essa tradução.


----------



## Outsider

Só uma nota: ninguém disse que a palavra espanhola _forero_ foi inventada aqui. O que foi inventado aqui foi o costume de a usar em outras línguas. Que, aliás, é mais uma brincadeira que um costume.


----------



## Joca

Heitor said:


> ...
> 
> Vixe, será que eu também exagerei no meu zelo moderatorial?


 

Acho que sim. Não vou tomar as dores do inglês, mas dizê-la "língua paupérrima" é uma exorbitância. Nem os franceses concordariam. 
Mas isso já está se tornando off-topic (fora de tópico). Daqui a pouco a Vanda vai tocar a sineta... 



> Nota da moderadora: estes posts foram movidos desta discussão aqui.


----------



## Macunaíma

Heitor said:


> ... o inglês, uma língua paupérrima


 
Seu comentário dispensa contra-argumentações de tão estapafúrdio. Todas as línguas do mundo sofrem influências de outras línguas. O português que você conhece hoje é fruto de um processo de absorção de diversas influências que o fizeram uma língua rica e esse processo não termina nunca. Com o inglês não é diferente: além da própria palavra _fashion_, derivada do francês _façon_, a língua, numa atitude que Oswald de Andrade poderia classificar de _meta-antropofágica_, já adota, sem nenhum problema, o termo _fashionista_, cunhado pelos italianos para se refrir a quem trabalha na indústria da moda ou aos aficionados por moda em geral. Isso faz a riqueza, e não a pobreza, do inglês, que tem um vocabulário vastíssimo e uma variedade expressiva que nunca deixa de me surpreender.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Macunaíma said:


> Seu comentário dispensa contra-argumentações de tão estapafúrdio. Todas as línguas do mundo sofrem influências de outras línguas. O português que você conhece hoje é fruto de um processo de absorção de diversas influências que o fizeram uma língua rica e esse processo não termina nunca. Com o inglês não é diferente: além da própria palavra _fashion_, derivada do francês _façon_, a língua, numa atitude que Oswald de Andrade poderia classificar de _meta-antropofágica_, já adota, sem nenhum problema, o termo _fashionista_, cunhado pelos italianos para se refrir a quem trabalha na indústria da moda ou aos aficionados por moda em geral. Isso faz a riqueza, e não a pobreza, do inglês, que tem um vocabulário vastíssimo e uma variedade expressiva que nunca deixa de me surpreender.



Comentário de primeira. Cuidado com os menosprezos que muitas vezes derivam da ignorância


----------



## Vanda

> Comentário de primeira. Cuidado com os menosprezos que muitas vezes derivam da ignorância


Ricardo, você é  meu herói! Agora brasileiros de todo o mundo, esqueçam um pouco a gramática - que sei que vocês já a dominam bem - e vão ler/estudar um pouco de linguística.  
Primeiro e antes de tudo, o inglês, um dos maiores vocabulários do mundo tem 60% de empréstimos do latim e a cada temporada pega emprestado palavras do mundo todo. Só do português, no último acréscimo feito, foram umas 3 ou 4 palavras que passaram definitivamente a ser consideradas inglês puro (nem vou mencionar _saudade_ que já está lá como legítima há mais tempo).
Bem, agora o português, peguem a linguística histórica e leiam como o português foi desenvolvido. Vou até abandonar o português peninsular e vir para o nosso aqui: português + tupi-guarani + várias línguas africanas= português básico. 
NO século 19, parecia que nosso português era francês, tantas palavras francesas (que hoje vocês acham ser o legítimo português) eram usadas como estrangeirismo -Machado de Assis foi altamente criticado pelo seu uso 'exagerado' do francês em seus escritos pelos 'guardiães da língua' da época. (Vocês sabem o nome de algum deles daquela época? Alguém sabe quem eram eles? E quem é Machado de Assis para a língua portuguesa?)
Chegamos ao hoje, com a tecnologia da informática, principalmente, o inglês tem entrado em quase todos os idiomas pois, lógico, as línguas não têm palavras que designem a informática a não ser que a forcem para caber as novas invenções. Imagino um índio no planalto central pensando em nomear a televisão, internet, o computador, o software e hardware e quejandos na língua dele (e isso para cada tribo existente, uma vez que elas têm línguas diferentes), algo como _caixa-que-fala_ - oops, será que exista a palavra _caixa _nas diversas línguas indígenas? 
Bem, voltando ao inglês no português, as novas palavras que vão entrando pelo idioma adentro têm a ver, principalmente, com a tecnologia importada. Estou me perguntando se vocês que têm Ipod dizem _telefone móvel_ pra não dizer Ipod.  
Enfim, os empréstimos linguísticos só enriquecem o idioma e não  o contrário como vocês querem crer. No português atual, não saberíamos eliminar as palavras que um dia foram estrangeiras e hoje são portuguesas (e olha não que falei das que vieram do espanhol, do italiano, pra mencionar algumas). Falar nisso, como é que vocês pedem sushi, pizza, nhoque para não usarem as palavras estrangeiras?
No início do século 20, os brasileiros mais '_gramatizados_' brigavam por causa do francês que adentrava o idioma. Hoje, no século 21, a briga é contra o inglês. Depois, seus netos, vão  morrer de rir quando vocês insistirem em usar as palavras 'genuínas', como o fazem hoje, se algum avô/ bisavô insistir em dizer tocar um disco na vitrola em vez de colocar um cd no estéreo ou gravar música no mp8 - epa, _peraí_, pode ser que até lá estas também já tenham caído no desuso!
Final da história, a linguística, principalmente a histórica, mostra como as línguas cresceram e se enriqueceram com os empréstimos estrangeiros. Ontem o francês, hoje o inglês, amanhã o chinês, quem sabe...
E eu me pergunto, será que vocês que estão tão embirrados com o crescimento da língua estão falando como Machado de Assis falava, usando todo aquele vocabulário e construções que só ele sabia? (Vocês estão cansados de saber que ele é meu ídolo, isso nem entra no mérito. O ponto aqui é: quem de nós ainda fala o português do século 19 e início do 20, só pra não ir mais longe?) Sem dizer, que os termos que meu avô usava na época dele já estão em desuso há muito tempo.
Língua é viva como gente, cresce, não fica Peter Pan eternamente. Até o latim, pseudo língua morta, inventa, adapta novas palavras para introduzir as invenções, uma vez que é a língua oficial do Vaticano, que, podem crer, tem e usa todas as tecnologias modernas.


----------



## coolbrowne

Apoiado! Hear! Hear!


Vanda said:


> ...e vão ler/estudar um pouco de linguística.


Permita notar uma outra contribuição de raíz:





Vanda said:


> ...o inglês, um dos maiores vocabulários do mundo tem 60% de empréstimos do latim...


trata-se do *francês*, cortesia da *conquista normanda* (_Batalha de Hastings_, 1066). Não vou citar exemplos específicos, dado que a lista é extremamente longa, mas sugiro este delicioso diálogo entre Wamba, o bobo da corte, e Gurth, o porqueiro, nesta passagem de Ivanhoe, por Sir Walter Scott (1771-1832)


----------



## Heitor

Ricardoreis said:


> Cuidado com os menosprezos que muitas vezes derivam da ignorância


 
Meu Deus, não imaginava que um comentário sem importância fosse causar tanta comoção. A verdade é que eu tenho o (mau) costume de escolher palavras mais pelo efeito dramático que pelo significado, e acabo frequentemente falando bobagem. Minha esposa que o diga!

Só não retifiquei a tempo para não persistir no erro. Tinha a certeza que meu comentário receberia o desprezo que merece, dado seu caráter insignificante e estapafúrdio. Mas aparentemente na internet nada é insignificante o suficiente...

É só o que tenho a dizer.


----------



## Vanda

Esta passagem é uma das minhas favoritas ao explicar aos alunos o porquê de o inglês ter um nome para o bicho vivo e outro para a carne daquele animal.
pig e pork, ox e beef, e por aí afora.


----------



## Heitor

Vanda said:


> Esta passagem é uma das minhas favoritas ao explicar aos alunos o porquê de o inglês ter um nome para o bicho vivo e outro para a carne daquele animal.
> pig e pork, ox e beef, e por aí afora.


 
Não acho que essa distinção seja exclusiva do inglês. Por exemplo, o espanhol tem palavras distintas para o peixe como ser vivo (pez) e como alimento (pescado). E o fato de que, em português, sempre dizemos "carne de" antes do nome do animal significa que os conceitos são diferentes, ainda que as palavras sejam iguais.

Para dar um exemplo, como a palavra "lar" está caindo em desuso, no futuro é bem capaz de ser necessário explicar porque inglês tem palavras distintas para "house" e "home", mas a verdade é que os conceitos são distintos tanto em inglês como em português. O fato de que uma língua tem palavras diferentes e outra não é, para mim, um mero acidente histórico.


----------



## Vanda

Tentei achar, mas não consegui, um ótimo artigo de Décio Torres Cruz sobre Faces do Estrangeirismo. Muito interessante! Está na revista Discutindo Língua Portuguesa, ano 1, no. 1. Quem achar, leia. A revista trata de Variações e Diversidade Linguística. 
.

 E Este artigo ,no outro extremo dos estrangeirismos.


----------



## Istriano

Heitor said:


> Para dar um exemplo, como a palavra "lar" está caindo em desuso, no futuro é bem capaz de ser necessário explicar porque inglês tem palavras distintas para "house" e "home", mas a verdade é que os conceitos são distintos tanto em inglês como em português.


_Lan house_ já pegou


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Este assunto dos estrangeirismo é fascinante. Um caso curioso é o galicismo _fetiche._ Ninguém se dá conta de que _fétiche_ entrou no vocabulário francês pela palavra portuguesa _feitiço_. Ou seja, emprestamos aos franceses o nosso feitiço e eles nos devolveram um fetiche...


----------



## Alentugano

Então e o que dizer da palavra _caril_, que foi transformada em _curry_ pelos ingleses e é usada no Brasil em vez da palavra portuguesa?


----------



## coolbrowne

Não duvido, mas esta expressãonada tem a ver com "house" ou "home":





Istriano said:


> _Lan house_ já pegou


De fato apesar de parecer inglês, esta é uma _expressão brasileira_, fabricada a partir da abreviação informática LAN (*L*ocal *A*rea *N*etwork) e a palavra comum "house" ambas do inglês (advirto, por oportuno, que vai ser difícil achar uma "_LAN house_" por aqui).

Como sói acontecer, este "nome" nem se aplica bem (***): uma _sala de computadores_ ("business center" ou "computer room", por aqui) provavalemnet até inclui uma rede local (*aha!* eis a desculpa para usar "LAN"!), mas esta seria a componente menos visível, do ponto de vista do usuário normal. Mas, não importa: "_Lan house_" tem um _som importante_. 

Cumprimentos
----------------------------------
(***) Lembra o uso de "_autchidór_" para as placas de propaganda, conhecidas aqui como "billboards".


----------



## Guigo

Creio que há exageros dos dois lados.

Os formadores de opinião, os promotores da moda e de modismos e os meios de comunicação (mídia?) deveriam verificar se já existe a palavra, em português, antes de empurrar pela goela abaixo, certos estrangeirismos desnecessários. Eles agem assim ou por ignorância plena de nosso idioma ou por serem culturalmente colonizados ou por ambos os motivos.

Estrangeirismos como: _cooler_ (cúler), _freezer_ (frízer), _promoter_, etc, não fariam falta de alguém tivesse o cuidado de checar o dicionário, antes.

Por outro lado, há estrangeirismos ótimos e muito apropriados, como _mellotron_ (melotrom?), cujo som é um espetáculo!


----------



## Istriano

Guigo said:


> Os formadores de opinião, os promotores da moda e de modismos e os meios de comunicação (mídia?) deveriam verificar se já existe a palavra, em português, antes de empurrar pela goela abaixo, certos estrangeirismos desnecessários.


Mas muitas vezes a palavra inglesa é mais _chique_: por exemplo BACON em vez de TOICINHO.


----------



## wtrmute

Macunaíma said:


> Mas o que é que há de errado com _deletar_? Uma palavra de origem latina, aliás.



Que vem do inglês, por via do francês; a forma vernácula correspondente é _delir_, que além de ser da 3ª conjugação (eca!), ainda por cima é defectivo: no presente do indicativo só existe na 1ª e 2ª do plural, e não existe em nenhuma forma no presente do subjuntivo!

Bom, eu suponho que poder-se-ia tomar emprestado as formas de _impelir_ (eu dilo, tu deles, etc.) para desdefectivar o verbo, mas entre isso e adaptar um estrangeirismo para a 1ª conjugação, que é para todos os efeitos e propósitos a única realmente produtiva, eu fico com adaptar a forma produtiva.

Note que, pessoalmente, eu costumo usar _apagar_ ou _destruir_, dependendo do contexto -- eu trabalho com informática, e em alguns casos, o segundo verbo é mais apropriado -- mas não me preocupo quando os outros não se valem do mesmo recurso que eu.

Aliás, me irrita mais ouvir as pessoas dizerem _um óculos_ ou _uma calça_ (em vez das formas corretas, [_uns/um par de] óculos_ ou _umas calças_) ou os famosos _tu é_ e _para tu_, que não têm nada a ver com influências estrangeiras, mas tão-somente a preguiça dos elementos nativos em usar os registros formais nas situações formais...  Mas isso é conversa pra outro tópico, não é?


----------

